# Cockapoo Games



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

:wave::wave: Not long now but is any body going to the Cockapoo Games :fencing::juggle::jumpingn August bank holiday at Woodland Waters Grantham? its on all weekend from Friday lunch time. It would be great if some of us were going and could meet uparty:arty2:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd love another meet Diana, but mine can't do owt so not much point really lol xx


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

They don't have to Karen, there is lots going on lots to watch. If you stay the weekend theres a get together at the resturant on the friday evening, oh and a walk in the afternoon and on the saturday theres a bring your own food and drink for a b b que. In the day on saturday theres a cockapoo parade for all to join in so should be a laugh any excuss to make new cockapoo friends x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I'd love another meet Diana, but mine can't do owt so not much point really lol xx


lol sitting here laughing at the...cant do owt so funny awww i bet they can,they can look cute for starters xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I plan to pop over for a couple of hours with Max. We live just down the road so it's convenient for us!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

:embarrassed:hno:eep:I'm really sorry but have made a big boo boo the Cockapoo Games are not on the weekend I quoted which I said was on August Bank Holiday. It is on the weekend after really sorry again, hope some of you can make it arty2:


----------



## greengrapes (Dec 21, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I'd love another meet Diana, but mine can't do owt so not much point really lol xx


Having watched lots of dogs and their owners getting mixed up in the beginners steeplechase competition, it was clear that there are lots of dogs who can't do owt either. It didn't really matter though as it added to the fun. Best part of the day for me was seeing 122 poos in one place at the same time (and never a cross bark).


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes it was a great day and as you say 122 poos and not a cross bark. George enjoyed himself and loved having a go at the recall run his best time was 2.8 secs bless him. Im sure if I had bought the lovely cheesey dog biscuits at the time he would have been even faster haha. All those different colours and sizes made me want another one but not for a while as Harry(cairn) would be discusted with me poor little man one poo is enough for him although he likes Olli who we meet up with sometimes. Would have been nice if there had been more stalls though!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake and Willow LOVE watching their English friends on TV

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lynda (Jun 13, 2012)

I've just noticed this thread. Here is a link to a YouTube video I made of the 'Poo Parade' at the Cockapoo Games held at Woodland Waters on 31st August 2013. A good time was had by all.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRBQ69a9q58


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Is it too early to start looking at our next year poo fest...even if only to look at a date ???


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

No Karen it's not too early I think its on the same weekend as this year you will have to check on the Cockapoo Club of GB site x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No I mean ours...the equivalent of Poo in the Peaks ????


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

lynda said:


> I've just noticed this thread. Here is a link to a YouTube video I made of the 'Poo Parade' at the Cockapoo Games held at Woodland Waters on 31st August 2013. A good time was had by all.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRBQ69a9q58


Thanks for the link Lynda I have had a look and found me and George on it with our friends Sheryl and Ollie


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Whoops sorry Karen not with it yet just been looking at the poo pardade Lynda put on. No I don't think it's too early, it would be nice to have one before the end of the year. But now I won't be able to go as having an op next month and will be out of action for about 8 to 10 weeks


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Lovely vid - it really was a great weekend and we have already booked up for next year!


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

Just had a look at the vid, it looks very busy.
Anyone going this year (2014)?


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes we are going again, had a fab weekend last year!
It is the last weekend in August and I think there are 124 cockapoo's currently on the list as going. 
Anyone else?


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

We hope to go - probably just for the Saturday.
Can't have Watson missing a chance to see his sister.

Linda bring Remy, it would be lovely to see him. Anthony said he may be going when we last saw him.


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi, we are hoping to go for the day too- we have something else on that weekend but I'd really like to go if at all possible. Murphy met another cockapoo on his walk this evening, they quickly made friends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Donna - I saw a video recently of two cockapoo's who met at 6 months (they were litter mates). It was amazing....am sure they knew! Made me think of Lola and Watson and really would like to think they would know each other!!! Cameras at the ready.....X


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

We're booked Friday and Saturday. Never been to any thing like this before, so we're looking forward to it.
It will be great to meet everyone and put faces to names.


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Hfd said:


> Donna - I saw a video recently of two cockapoo's who met at 6 months (they were litter mates). It was amazing....am sure they knew! Made me think of Lola and Watson and really would like to think they would know each other!!! Cameras at the ready.....X


I saw that one too, be lovely if they are the same & if Theresa can convince her husband to come along, then we would have 3 of them back together.
With Linda bringing Remy there will be their half brother too

Lots of photos will be needed.


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm working on it  in fairness he really does want to come it's just that it falls in the weekend that we should be away elsewhere. It really would be lovely to all get together and to meet little Remy too would be the icing on the cake x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh rubbish! I really would love to go, with Murphy and Emmy in tow! but I'm going to Dubrovnik to research it as a venue for my wedding! Of all the weekends in the year!!!! 😭😭😭


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

That's a shame! 
My parents have been to Dubrovnik and said it's beautiful, a bit like the Lake District but with sunshine!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Only a few more days to go ... Anyone coming to The Cockapoo games is at Woodland Waters, Willoughby Rd, Ancaster, Grantham NG32 3RT and the fun and games are on Saturday 30th August 2014. 

Many are coming for the whole weekend and camping/caravanning or staying in local accommodation and others are just coming for the day.

Hope to see some of you there

K


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi. We will be there on Friday with Watson. We have hired a vw camper for the weekend. Looking forward to seeing everyone. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

George and I really want to go but I've got my Harry's (cairn) 2 brothers stopping with me for the weekend while their mum and dad are away with my husband and friends at Silverstone boo boo. Taking 3 cairns with me as well as George is not an option, I could not manage all of them they are a right pack when together bless them. Enjoy everyone we had a great time last year xx


----------

